# Watch out! Conflicker c (worm)



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/128643/beware-conficker-worm-come-april-1/

Ive heard of conflicker, now c? Cant be good.

Make sure you run your updates! Don't open unknown emails at all or until you update for protection from the worm.

This free m$ (microsoft) tool should detect conflicker and other viruses.

http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/default.htm

Run live update, windows update, avast, whatever to protect yourself.

Oh, and this isn't a joke (I know its on april first and all.)


----------

